# Pierre Du Moulin on Arminian errors concerning reprobation



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 28, 2021)

It is the opinion of the Arminian sect, that Reprobates may be saved: For (saith Arminius) that decree is not of the power, but of the act of saving. Very ill spoken: For where the act of God is determined by his decree, in vain is the power by which this act may be resisted. This opinion doth draw with it other opinions no better than it self, for errors are tied together among themselves like serpents’ eggs: For if a Reprobate may be saved, he that is not written in the book of life, may effect that he be now written in, and so the number of the Elect will not be certain, nor the decree of Reprobation be irrevocable and peremptory (as they speak) unless after final perseverance in incredulity. Also hence it will follow, that a Reprobate may, if he will, obtain saith, and convert himself: whence come to pass, that faith should not be of the mere grace of God, ...

For more, see Pierre Du Moulin on Arminian errors concerning reprobation.


----------

